# Using Irish mobile phone in England



## Lizard

I'm travelling to London next week, and will be making phone calls to friends from my mobile phone (3 network). Do I have to add England prefix to numbers I'm ringing in England while I'm in England? Or does my phone automatically switch over to the English network, in which case I dont have to put in prefixes? Thanks.


----------



## onlineprint

To ring back home you need to change your stored numbers to include 353 and then the number minus the first 0 like this 

353871234567
not 0871234567


----------



## ondeball

Make sure to turn off your data package if you have a smartphone. 

I got badly stung before and ended up with a bill well over €300.


----------



## TarfHead

Lizard said:


> Do I have to add England prefix to numbers I'm ringing in England while I'm in England?


 
AFAIK .. yes. You should use the +44 prefix, then drop the leading zero of thre area code, similar to what onlineprint suggested for Ireland.

It's a good habit to store all numbers with the country code prefix, so that it'll always be in the correct format.


----------



## millieforbes

Also, if you manually select 3 UK your charges should be less than if you are on auto selection and using other networks


----------



## BillK

Lizard said:


> I'm travelling to London next week, and will be making phone calls to friends from my mobile phone (3 network). Do I have to add England prefix to numbers I'm ringing in England while I'm in England? Or does my phone automatically switch over to the English network, in which case I dont have to put in prefixes? Thanks.


 
Hi, when we travel over to Ireland my phone automatically switches to an Irish network. I then don't have to input the Irish prefix when I'm ringing any of the cousins to say that we're coming to visit them. (I always believe in giving them fair warning so they can get their excuses ready!

I'm with Virgin Mobile by the way.


----------



## onlineprint

Thats different Billy, if you in Ireland roaming from the uk you wont need to change any Irish numbers but if you need to ring to the Uk while in Ireland with your mobile you will need to use the +44 prefix


----------



## shesells

Lizard said:


> I'm travelling to London next week, and will be making phone calls to friends from my mobile phone (3 network). Do I have to add England prefix to numbers I'm ringing in England while I'm in England?





onlineprint said:


> Thats different Billy, if you in Ireland roaming from the uk you wont need to change any Irish numbers but if you need to ring to the Uk while in Ireland with your mobile you will need to use the +44 prefix



The OP asked about ringing England from England. The answer is the +44 prefix is unnecessary BUT it is good practice to store all phone numbers in their international format on your phone in general. eg all your Irish numbers as + 353 etc, UK as +44, US as +1 and so on. That way it doesn't matter where you travel, the numbers are already set up. For once off English numbers while in England, just dial them as written/advertised.


----------



## Hillsalt

shesells said:


> The OP asked about ringing England from England. The answer is the +44 prefix is unnecessary BUT it is good practice to store all phone numbers in their international format on your phone in general. eg all your Irish numbers as + 353 etc, UK as +44, US as +1 and so on. That way it doesn't matter where you travel, the numbers are already set up. For once off English numbers while in England, just dial them as written/advertised.



It's as if you were reading my mind...! That is more or less what I was going to type. 

Let's do the Lotto, _Shesells_.


----------



## shesells

Hillsalt said:


> It's as if you were reading my mind...! That is more or less what I was going to type.
> 
> Let's do the Lotto, _Shesells_.



Great minds and all that


----------

